

Node.js v0.2.6 Released - emilepetrone
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/b1e7196eb6e4a990

======
spicyj
Is this significant? It doesn't even look to me like there are any new
features.

~~~
mhansen
It's a compatibility branch, only getting bugfixes. The v0.3 branch is where
new development is happening.

~~~
junkbit
Yes the memory usage in 0.3.3 is much better. I don't know how much is node
and how much is the switch to v8 3

Although https is broken in git at the moment due to a rewrite

------
sahillavingia
I like bug fix releases, but does this really warrant the front page?

~~~
jrockway
Would you rather it be a bunch of cat pictures?

~~~
foljs
I would! (switching to Cute Overload).

